

Busted By The FBI: The Life Of An Elite Teen BitTorrent Uploader - shahed
http://torrentfreak.com/busted-by-the-fbi-the-life-of-an-elite-teen-bittorrent-uploader-120204/

======
DarkShikari
_Of course, StonyVision needed content to share and he wasted no time in
getting it directly from source – The Scene. He’d gained access to this elite
network_

Who is writing these articles?! The "Scene" is simply a generic term for
piracy groups that rip and upload content. And this guy isn't even doing that;
he's merely copying files from FTP sites to torrent sites. Why glorify it so
much?

